# body fat calipers



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

im after some bf calipers..found these that are quite cheap!!

will they be ok?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

are these ok?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

How much? Where did u find em?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

5 quid!!!! amazon


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

so are they any good ? lol


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

They look fine. They look just like the ones on the MP site. So guessing they will be fine. Just like the others.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Just ordered some, they cost £5.34 plus £1.99 in P&P so ithey come to £7.33, not bad so i grabbed them cos i need a pair, let u know how they are when i get them! thanks again


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Rep for the find, and reminding me


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

I have some Slimguide calipers which are very good, that version above are not that accurate.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The first ones on this thread are pony. They reckoned i was about 18% bf, which i'm clearly not.

I read the instructions to the letter and re did it about 3 times and it was the same each time. You get what you pay for though....


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Jecko said:


> They look fine. They look just like the ones on the *MP site*. So guessing they will be fine. Just like the others.


myprotein sell calipers??? I need to get myself some desperado


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

I used the calipers bought by the BIG-UNC and they seemed to be pretty accurate!

I would agree though that using the stupid graph or table they give you doesn't seem too accurate, so I used EXRX, which seems well informed ( http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/BodyComp.html ) which uses multiple readings, maybe try that and see if you get better readings?

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

mmts5 said:


> I used the calipers bought by the BIG-UNC and they seemed to be pretty accurate!
> 
> I would agree though that using the stupid graph or table they give you doesn't seem too accurate, so I used EXRX, which seems well informed ( http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/BodyComp.html ) which uses multiple readings, maybe try that and see if you get better readings?
> 
> T


nice one :thumb:


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

i got the acuread calipers. cost me 20 when they 1st came out. i just use them as a guide and most go by a mirror. i follow this site to get it as accurate as possible.

http://www.brianmac.co.uk/fatyuhasz.htm


----------

